# Jack O' Lantern Weilong GTS



## mrs1986 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I tought that I could give some toughts on this cube, I know is a special edition but why not give my impressions on the cube and the process itself...

Here are some pics, the cube looks nice altought the orange is a lot darker than what you can see in the pictures at the cubicle. 



















The cube is nice, I think those "Halloween" shades that I choose are quite nice, hard at first for recognition but good enough to practice. The cube has a really loose feeling, not only because it is kinda loose, but the pieces, have this noise, clacky noise, if you put presure on them you can feel them click under your fingers, all this noise is quite noticeable while you are solving, in fact, it makes the puzzle feel cheap and hollow, it may be fixed dissasemlying it completely and then assemblying it again, I don't know...

All in all, I think the process of dying the pieces is not worth in my opinion, others may have a completely different experience with their cube, but this is just my opinion. I still preffer the normal weilong GTS, i think is a lot more compact and feels a lot more quality in your hands, and i think the thunderclap is better in this regard too. 

Thanks a lot!! Feel free to comment about your experiences with this cubes!!


----------



## Dom (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice review. Very detailed description of the plastic. 

Please post a pic of a checkerboard pattern so we can see how the opposites compare. 
Also a list of the colors you chose.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 18, 2016)

I like your shades, you should link to them on the cubicle so others can use


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 18, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> I like your shades, you should link to them on the cubicle so others can use


I believe that it was the scheme that came on the cube, because if I remember it wasn't the normal scheme to make it more haloween colors


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 18, 2016)

Your pictures of the cube are better than mine, and I make these things!


----------



## mrs1986 (Nov 18, 2016)

Dom said:


> Nice review. Very detailed description of the plastic.
> 
> Please post a pic of a checkerboard pattern so we can see how the opposites compare.
> Also a list of the colors you chose.



Here you have 























Loiloiloi said:


> I like your shades, you should link to them on the cubicle so others can use



These are the shades https://thecubicle.us/stickers_share.php?public_id=84382



WACWCA said:


> I believe that it was the scheme that came on the cube, because if I remember it wasn't the normal scheme to make it more haloween colors



It was custom, the cube came with the factory stickers. 



4Chan said:


> Your pictures of the cube are better than mine, and I make these things!



Hahaha thanks!


----------

